# Post your VITEEE Ranks



## GeekyBoy (May 8, 2011)

Post your VITEEE Ranks.

Mine is 3776.


----------



## agent_47 (May 21, 2011)

mine 3390  u joining in vit? Im thinking to take cse there


----------



## nims11 (May 23, 2011)

2465,
i don't think i will be goin 4 counseling as i have expectations from AIEEE


----------



## GeekyBoy (May 25, 2011)

I'll go for counselling....aieee wasnt gud...


----------



## mohityadavx (May 25, 2011)

^^ Do u have any frnd in VIT if yes check 4 racism etc

My frnd studies in SRM chennai and gave AIEEE this   year as he can't live there any, more due to this north south racism. He is being asked 4 ragging every now and then beaten twice even if he has completed his first year!!!


----------



## agent_47 (May 26, 2011)

im from south , the rasiscm thingy is a rumour ..@geekyboy , which branch ur taking ? And where did you allot ur counselling centre on june 1 , hope we can meet


----------



## mohityadavx (May 26, 2011)

agent_47 said:


> im from south , the rasiscm thingy is a rumour ..@geekyboy , which branch ur taking ? And where did you allot ur counselling centre on june 1 , hope we can meet



I don't know about it in VIT

But in SRM Chennai its happening as the guy suffering lives only a  door next to me and gave AIEEE this year. last year his AIEEE rank was  ~1 lakh this time he is expecting it even worse but would still change his college. 

Doen't make sense otherwise??? Does it???


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 17, 2011)

VIT no racism  I have a friend there, it's a bit restrictive he says, rules, 6pm back to hostel wada wada

but it's good.


----------



## RizEon (Jun 23, 2011)

1596..


----------



## mitraark (Jun 26, 2011)

No nothing about Racism , i also have a friend there and he is doing very well ... yes the Hostels are damn restrictive i've heard , all the more reason for no occurance of any sort of ragging ..


----------

